# Touch OSC Basics



## amusong (Jul 28, 2021)

I have been a long time reader of this forum and found it very good. Now I have joined to ask this question.

Have purchased Touch OSC today, successfully set up communication between my Macbook Pro and my iPad and started trying to use it. I am stuck at the first gate.......no idea how to change it to landscape format.

The manuals do not contain any useful information about this in fact I could not find any reference to the idea of layout. The old version of Touch OSC seemed more accessible, but it's not like that in the new version. The new manual seems like it is written for computer porgrammers rather than for ordinary folk who just want to use the program. Also, nearly all the online resources are from a decade ago.

Are you able to suggest any resources that will help me learn how to operation the new version. To illustrate my level of ignorance I have attached a screenshot of the program from my computer. I have pressed very button and looked at every menu on this window, but none of the functions or buttons get you to anything about format or layout. Also I am unclear about how assign Midi routing...... again the manual is silent about this.

Not sure how old this new version is.....perhaps if it has just come out that explains the lack of online resources for it?

I am wondering if I should just ditch this version, and download the old Mk1 version and use that if there is more learning info around.

And yes......I have sent an email to Hexler for help - they said they are very busy and will get to my inquiry when they can.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 28, 2021)

What you need to do is find out the dimensions (in pixels) of your iPad display, and then set these as your document's height and width, as seen in your screenshot. Then pop your iPad in landscape view.

It's a brand new version of Touch OSC, so the guides are a little sparse.


----------

